# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration für 900 Euro [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration für 900 Euro [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration für 900 Euro [Werbung]*


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2022)

> Der 6-Kern-Prozessor AMD Ryzen 5 3600 für den Sockel AM4 bietet nach wie vor ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.



Ernsthaft? 

Okay, es ist Werbung und Dubaro hat evtl. noch 3600er Ryzen auf Lager für deren kleine Komplett-PCs, aber so ein System baut man eigentlich auf Basis von B560 und Core i5 10400F/11400F auf 
Der 3600 ist gut, aber P/L-Kracher sind eher die i5 von Intel.

Beim B450er Board ist man bspw. was PCIe 4.0 angeht (meist) auch verloren, da ist die Option 11400F+B560 Board nochmal interessanter für die Zukunft.


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2022)

Der 3600er hat seinen Charme falls man im Konfigurator auf ne 6500 wechselt, um PCie 4.0 zu haben.
aber
Derzeit erscheint mir Agando preiswerter, falls man nen Komplett-PC *incl. *W10 konfiguriert.(x)
(da kann man schon einige Komponenten verbessern und ist trotzdem noch <<900€)

(x) falls Jetzt der Konsument einfach nur *anschalten* möchte.
_(kann man schon mit der Garantie verstehen, gerade bei den Preisen für ne Wiederbeschaffung, falls was kaputt geht)

Aber, prinzipiell wärs günstig wenn man auf 12400F gehen könnte, sobald mehr Fertig-PCs mit preiswerten Boards
ausgewählt werden können. (geht derzeit nur im Selbstzusammenbau)








						Intel Core i5-12400F, 6C/12T, 2.50-4.40GHz, boxed ab € 162,01 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Intel Core i5-12400F, 6C/12T, 2.50-4.40GHz, boxed ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Kerne: 6 • Threads: 12 • Turbotakt: 4.40GHz (Turbo Boost 2.0) • Basistakt: 2.50GHz… ✔ Intel ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						ASRock B660M-HDV ab € 110,91 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASRock B660M-HDV ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: µATX • Sockel: Intel 1700 • Chipsatz: Intel B660 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Core i-12000 , Pentium… ✔ Intel Sockel 1700 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



_


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2022)

btw.
Vllt. ist für kleine PC´s mit nur APU auch der Basemark ganz interessant.(für die Tabelle)








						[Sammelthread] - Base Mark 4K Benchmark thread dx12
					

Holzi die @Devcom Kiste läuft außer Konkurrenz, für Luft geht deine 3090 echt ordentlich.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



der Kollege hatte TigerLake mit Iris-iGPU
_(würde dann aber nur Custom-FHD verwenden)_


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2022)

Vllt. ist man auch besser beraten, nur einen 12100 und dafür ne stärkere Graka zu nehmen!?
(das müssten sonst schon besondere Games sein, die 6c/12t brauchen)

den Ram im Bsp. dann nur mit 3500CL16 takten (mehr geht net auf dem B660)


----------

